# Greeneyedblackcats M3A1 Grease Gun



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello all, its been a while since I posted one so here goes nothing. Here we have an M3A1 grease gun pen. Its made from steel, glass bead blasted and blued. the mechanism actually works, it is slamfire as the original when the trigger is pulled , mag and mag release are functional and  actually cocks and releases the bolt when fired.  I have an obscene amount of time in this one.    Hope U like it>>>>>>>>>>>GEBC



View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## skiprat (Apr 23, 2017)

Absolutely amazing Jim!! 
You've been away too long though!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 23, 2017)

Where have you been??? You have always been the best innovator on this site. Always look forward to seeing your creations. They can never be duplicated. I posted a question awhile ago here about asking people their favorite types of pens they like to see. It was Skip and a couple others that mentioned sometimes it is just the name that gets your attention because you are in for a treat when that person shows a pen. You are in that catagory and you once again prove it. Excellent craftsmanship and detail. Thanks for showing and please stick around.


----------



## mecompco (Apr 23, 2017)

That look amazing! I'm sure it works better than the real one I had back in my Class III days, never did get it to run correctly. Now the STEN I had (surprisingly) ran flawlessly. Anyway, I love what you've done.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## KenV (Apr 23, 2017)

Off the chart on the gimozicity scale.


----------



## magpens (Apr 23, 2017)

Totally amazing !!!!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 23, 2017)

That is a manly pen! Always love to see your work.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 23, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Absolutely amazing Jim!!
> You've been away too long though!!!



Here in the states we call that "lying low" Lol ,  I'm amazed you guys remember me!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 23, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Where have you been??? You have always been the best innovator on this site. Always look forward to seeing your creations. They can never be duplicated. I posted a question awhile ago here about asking people their favorite types of pens they like to see. It was Skip and a couple others that mentioned sometimes it is just the name that gets your attention because you are in for a treat when that person shows a pen. You are in that catagory and you once again prove it. Excellent craftsmanship and detail. Thanks for showing and please stick around.




John, Thanks for the kind words,its always good to read your comments, sorry about the long hiatus, I will try not to be a stranger to the IAP folks.   Thanks again for the positive comments >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GEBC


----------



## Curly (Apr 23, 2017)

On the home page in the Random Photos your pens come up now and then and invariably catch my eye. I always have a closer look. This is quite a stretch for a pen but a pure marvel of workmanship. Thanks for showing it. Did you start with some plans for a miniature replica and adapt them or develop it from scratch? Any others in a similar vein, like the Sten, down the road?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 23, 2017)

Curly said:


> On the home page in the Random Photos your pens come up now and then and invariably catch my eye. I always have a closer look. This is quite a stretch for a pen but a pure marvel of workmanship. Thanks for showing it. Did you start with some plans for a miniature replica and adapt them or develop it from scratch? Any others in a similar vein, like the Sten, down the road?




Thanks for the reply, I start with blueprints for the actual gun, I figure out how long the pen will be and scale everything down from there. Funny you mention the Sten, Michael's post earlier stirred up my interest in the Sten.  Already planning to make one.

Kerkythea Rendering System &bull; View topic - Sten Mk II


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome back to one of my favorite makers, always look forward to what you create


----------



## Curly (Apr 23, 2017)

I can see two pens in the Sten with the single tube stock. One as the barrel and the second as the stock. Whoops, your vision. I should keep my ideas to myself or make my own version. Cool project. I look forward to seeing it when it's done.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 23, 2017)

Curly said:


> I can see two pens in the Sten with the single tube stock. One as the barrel and the second as the stock. Whoops, your vision. I should keep my ideas to myself or make my own version. Cool project. I look forward to seeing it when it's done.




Pete, not looking to step on any toes here, mecompco had mentioned the Stein earlier in the post, I thought it was a cool idea for a pen and researched it. I mean no disrespect here so I wont be making a Sten, lots of other machine gun pens to be made and so little time.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 23, 2017)

I can't express how awesome I think your work is.


----------



## OZturner (Apr 23, 2017)

Incredible Craftsmanship Jim.
Amazing Concept and Execution,
Superb Machining, Fit's and Finishes.
Me thinks, I would have trouble trying to travel by air, with that pen in my carry on luggage.
It is so realistic.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 23, 2017)

OZturner said:


> Incredible Craftsmanship Jim.
> Amazing Concept and Execution,
> Superb Machining, Fit's and Finishes.
> Me thinks, I would have trouble trying to travel by air, with that pen in my carry on luggage.
> ...



Probably wouldn't want to sign your boarding pass with it!:airplane:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 23, 2017)

Super cool!I admire your creativity,workmanship and attention to detail.Thanks for sharing.Really neat!


----------



## campzeke (Apr 23, 2017)

No words .... Simply WOW!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are some pictures of the frame in the raw machine work stage.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Curly (Apr 24, 2017)

May I ask what sort of metal working machines you are playing with. I understand if you don't want to say. Not always good to broadcast a shopping list of toys for those that like to shop at someone else homes.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 24, 2017)

Nicely done. 
Wonder how long it will take before it gets copied by one of the pen manufactures?
Hope you have a patent?

Les


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 24, 2017)

Curly said:


> May I ask what sort of metal working machines you are playing with. I understand if you don't want to say. Not always good to broadcast a shopping list of toys for those that like to shop at someone else homes.



Curly, I have excellent insurance and a kicking alarm system to keep the undesirables out,  everything is machined by hand on a bridgeport milling machine and gear head engine lathe in my home shop, I do not use CNC equipment. I do however have the convenience of a horizontal and vertical metal cutting band saws, plasma cutters, welders, hydraulic and arbor presses etc etc. As for my day job I am a Safecracker.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 24, 2017)

I bet you guys were wondering where I got those itty bitty grips!


View in Gallery


----------

